# "Music of the North" - Grieg and Dubra played by German pianist Lydia Maria Bader



## Lilja (May 1, 2012)

*"Music of the North" - Grieg and Dubra played by German pianist Lydia Maria Bader*

Hi everybody,

I wanted to share some recordings with you. I'm playing a program called "Music of the North" and here are two excerpts, Grieg Arietta and a very cool Etude by the contemporary latvian composer Rihards Dubra:











I hope you enjoy!
Greetings from Germany,
Lydia


----------

